# 15 Amp switch on 20 amp circuit?



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

15 amp will work fine provided the lights being switched don't go over 15 amps.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes it is fine. Same as 15 amp outlets can be used on 20 amp circuits.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> Yes it is fine. Same as 15 amp outlets can be used on 20 amp circuits.


Not the same at all...


----------



## dmack7 (Jan 17, 2012)

stickboy1375 said:


> Not the same at all...


So can I use a 15 amp receptacle on a 20 amp circuit?I do have a 15 amp gfci I bought for this 20 amp circuit as well


----------



## Arrow3030 (Apr 19, 2015)

In general,15 amp receptacles are allowed to be on a 20 amp circuit. I'd say you're good to go


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

dmack7 said:


> So can I use a 15 amp receptacle on a 20 amp circuit?I do have a 15 amp gfci I bought for this 20 amp circuit as well


Yes because they are rated with a 20 amp Pass through. The only time that you cannot use the 15 amp switch, is if your load exceeds the capacity of the switch.

With more homeowners and businesses adopting LED & CFL bulbs. Your load is usually going to be cut down to around 2/3 less than what the circuit was originally designed for with older incandescent bulbs.


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> Yes because they are rated with a 20 amp Pass through. The only time that you cannot use the 15 amp switch, is if your load exceeds the capacity of the switch.


However if its a single plex receptacle with no other receptacles being on that circuit then a 20amp version must be installed for a 20amp circuit. 






> With more homeowners and businesses adopting LED & CFL bulbs. Your load is usually going to be cut down to around 2/3 less than what the circuit was originally designed for with older incandescent bulbs.



But the circuit must still be sized for the maximum wattage the fixture can take. Anyone can take out a LED and screw in an incandescent BR40 on a high hat.


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

Jump-start said:


> However if its a single plex receptacle with no other receptacles being on that circuit then a 20amp version must be installed for a 20amp circuit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And don't forget plenty of ground rods.


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

InPhase277 said:


> And don't forget plenty of ground rods.




My bad, forgot to mention that :laughing:


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> And don't forget plenty of ground rods.


He is kidding😋


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

Jump-start said:


> 15 amp will work fine provided the lights being switched don't go over 15 amps.


I agree, and have personally installed hundreds if not thousands of 15 amp switches on 20 amp circuits, the majority of which were inspected. But just to stir up the pot, if it's ok to use a 15 amp switch, why not be allowed to use #14 from the switch to the fixture? 

Of course, this would be a violation of 240.4(D) which limits #14 to 15 amps, but how is a 15 amp device allowed to be used on a 20 amp circuit. 

Yet another anomaly of our precious code?

P.S. 404.14 allows it.


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

micromind said:


> I agree, and have personally installed hundreds if not thousands of 15 amp switches on 20 amp circuits, the majority of which were inspected. But just to stir up the pot, if it's ok to use a 15 amp switch, why not be allowed to use #14 from the switch to the fixture?
> 
> Of course, this would be a violation of 240.4(D) which limits #14 to 15 amps, but how is a 15 amp device allowed to be used on a 20 amp circuit.
> 
> ...


Good point, its one of those bizarre things. You cant run #14 from a 20amp circuit to a single keyless socket, but the switch can be less than the breaker even though the wire would technically be fine if the load went to 20amps where as the switch would be overloaded. #14 in 310.15 is good for 20amps at 75*C creating no hazard even if the tap was abused latter on. Go figure :laughing:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

rjniles said:


> He is kidding😋


Actually he believes that he is serious, but cannot leave by-gone's to be by-gone's. He will never give up, until everyone ignores him.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

Show me on this doll where the internet hurt you.


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> Actually he believes that he is serious, but cannot leave by-gone's to be by-gone's. He will never give up, until everyone ignores him.



No, first you still owe him an apology, clearly he has proven himself to be an electrician by now. Second you give a lot of advice in electrical thats incorrect. So to make a long story short it sets pros off when you call them out.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

gregzoll said:


> Actually he believes that he is serious, but cannot leave by-gone's to be by-gone's. He will never give up, until everyone ignores him.


You can't tell me a anyone was seriously considering ground rods with the topic of toggle switches. Let it go Greg.


----------

